# Flat cap tour - Ellesmere



## louise_a (Jun 10, 2013)

Now that Ellesmere has replaced Reddish Vale, I thought I had better put some ideas up.

We do have a Am Am coming up Wednesday the 7th of August, the cost is Â£80 a team so works out at Â£20 each.

Also I am generally available during the week and also on Sunday afternoons. I would suggest regardless of how we organise it we do it in August.

I can sign 3 people in at a cost of Â£12.50 each midweek, or Â£14 at weekends
The normal cost of a round for visitors is Â£30 midweek or Â£35 at weekends
We also have a 2 for 1 day rate which works out at Â£20 each

I would like to play in the Am Am so if anyone else fancies it regardless of whether its for the OOM let me know so I can get an entry in before all slots are taken up.


----------



## Fish (Jun 10, 2013)

If others from the OOM are up for the AM AM to build a team then I'd be up for that, otherwise I'll wait to see what other days/dates get suggested when they'll be a few of us.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 10, 2013)

A Sunday would be best for me Louise if thats ok? Whats Sundays yout got available for August? Im sure we could get a fourball together.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 10, 2013)

Good one Louise.
I'll try to fit in with others plans but midweek may be best for me.
Looking forward to playing there again, been a while.
The 9th is a beaut of a hole.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 10, 2013)

The best Sunday looks like the 25th August at around 1.30, there is a junior comp before then.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 10, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Good one Louise.
I'll try to fit in with others plans but midweek may be best for me.
Looking forward to playing there again, been a while.
The 9th is a beaut of a hole.
		
Click to expand...

P.S Greg clear your inbox :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			P.S Greg clear your inbox :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## Fish (Jun 10, 2013)

louise_a said:



			The best Sunday looks like the 25th August at around 1.30, there is a junior comp before then.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't do the 25th, huge 2-day weekend competition at my place.

If Gregs OK for midweek and fancies the AM AM, then we'd only need 1 more :mmm:


----------



## louise_a (Jun 10, 2013)

Fish said:



			I couldn't do the 25th, huge 2-day weekend competition at my place.

If Gregs OK for midweek and fancies the AM AM, then we'd only need 1 more :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

that sounds like a plan.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 10, 2013)

louise_a said:



			The best Sunday looks like the 25th August at around 1.30, there is a junior comp before then.
		
Click to expand...

Could be tricky as a i may be away that weekend sorry. Best for me are first 2 in August. The 3rd weekend is our presidents weekend.

If they are no good then, i will sort something a bit closer to the time midweek :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 10, 2013)

Fish said:



			I couldn't do the 25th, huge 2-day weekend competition at my place.

If Gregs OK for midweek and fancies the AM AM, then we'd only need 1 more :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Just checked my rota and I'm off.
So if you can put up with me, I'll turn up for that one.
Go on, what does an "Am-Am" involve.
Bear in mind last Sunday was the 1st open I'd played in

Cheers, Greg


----------



## Fish (Jun 10, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Just checked my rota and I'm off.
So if you can put up with me, I'll turn up for that one.
Go on, what does an "Am-Am" involve.
Bear in mind last Sunday was the 1st open I'd played in

Cheers, Greg
		
Click to expand...

Usually a 4 person stableford with variations of at least the best 2 scores, may be 2 for first 6 holes, 3 for 7-12 and all 4 for 13-18 or similar.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Could be tricky as a i may be away that weekend sorry. Best for me are first 2 in August. The 3rd weekend is our presidents weekend.

If they are no good then, i will sort something a bit closer to the time midweek :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I was only suggesting August, the 25th is the only sunday I can do due to holidays and having board comps. anytime we can agree a date is fine Birchy, its just along the A580 from you so there should be no problem finding an evening or whatever.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Robin
Think I'll just hit my ball around then, and leave the scoring to you seasoned pros :thup:

Oh aye, and I really do want to sort out getting down to your place for a game.
Even if it was just me, be nice to get a few of us though.

Cheers, Greg


----------



## Birchy (Jun 10, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I was only suggesting August, the 25th is the only sunday I can do due to holidays and having board comps. anytime we can agree a date is fine Birchy, its just along the A580 from you so there should be no problem finding an evening or whatever.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah its only round corner from me really. I was just trying to get the ball rolling so people will jump on and arrange their game :thup:

Will sort something though im sure.


----------



## Val (Jun 10, 2013)

Midweek probably Wed or Thurs late July/early August will suit me, I'll keep an eye out and see what's what.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 11, 2013)

I would be ok for Sunday 25th aug' Louise :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 12, 2013)

Louise,

When do you normally play your gaff during the week.  I'm thinking throughout Tuesday to Thursday?

Cheers


----------



## louise_a (Jun 12, 2013)

Tuesdays are normally ok, as long as I don't have anything else on.

Val, I will be on holiday the last 2 weeks of July.


----------



## Val (Jun 12, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Tuesdays are normally ok, as long as I don't have anything else on.

Val, I will be on holiday the last 2 weeks of July.
		
Click to expand...

No probs


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 12, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Tuesdays are normally ok, as long as I don't have anything else on.
		
Click to expand...

That's an offer Podgster!

Louise, I may also fancy a night game in the next few weeks, if convenient for you, as an OOM card.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 12, 2013)

just give me a date LB and I will let you know how I am fixed, Tuesday the 18th, Monday 24th  are looking of at the moment, after the 24th I have 10 comps in 11 days.

Weeks commencing 8th and 15th don't look too bad at the moment.


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 13, 2013)

Louise, LB (if you decide to choose this date),

What time would you be looking at playing on Tuesday 18th?  I'm down the road in Leigh all day with work and could cut accross after, however what would be the latest time we are able to start?

Cheers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 13, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Louise, LB (if you decide to choose this date),

What time would you be looking at playing on Tuesday 18th?  I'm down the road in Leigh all day with work and could cut accross after, however what would be the latest time we are able to start?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

I normally play 5-a-side on a Tuesday.

I'll let Louise get here 10 comps out the way, have a rest, than check in again early next month, if that's OK?


----------



## louise_a (Jun 13, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Louise, LB (if you decide to choose this date),

What time would you be looking at playing on Tuesday 18th?  I'm down the road in Leigh all day with work and could cut accross after, however what would be the latest time we are able to start?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Any time you want more or less, what time do you finish work?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 13, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Any time you want more or less, what time do you finish work?
		
Click to expand...

5.00 in Runcorn (Astmoor, you know it well), but 4.00 on a Friday. 40-50 minutes in rush hour???


----------



## louise_a (Jun 13, 2013)

I meant that last comment for Podgster, but the same applies to you LB.

that sounds about right though, depending on the traffic.


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 13, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I meant that last comment for Podgster, but the same applies to you LB.

that sounds about right though, depending on the traffic.
		
Click to expand...

Louise, it's normally around 1630 but I think I'd be able to work it and be at the course around 1600 if that helps


----------



## louise_a (Jun 13, 2013)

been to the club tonight and there is a society doing a shotgun start at 1.30 on Tuesday so we would have to wait for them to finish, which is not great but if its ok with you then I don't mind.


----------



## peterlav (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Louise,

Do you have a list of available Sunday dates?

Many thanks, Peter


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 15, 2013)

Louise,

I may struggle for Tuesday afternoon as it is a complete day of interviews etc.  Are you able to react to a late call around 1500Hrs with a yes or no?  I have your number from Gary this afternoon (finishing 588?) so could get back to you then?

How are you set for Wednesday and Thursday evening?

LB (Wednesday and Thursday) and Scouser (Thursday)may be interested depending on your availability and if we were to start around 1745 would we get it in as a 4ball?


----------



## louise_a (Jun 16, 2013)

late call on Tuesday is ok, we wouldn't be able to go out until after the shotgun anyway, can't do Wednesday (committee meeting) or Thursday(our comp day)


----------



## peterlav (Jun 16, 2013)

Are any Sundays available?


----------



## louise_a (Jun 17, 2013)

peter  iposted early the 25th of august, failing that it would have to be in September.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 17, 2013)

louise_a said:



			peter  iposted early the 25th of august, failing that it would have to be in September.
		
Click to expand...

Just note that the Lee park final is 7th Septemer, and no games can be done after that.


----------



## peterlav (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm away on 25th August, was hoping there may be another Sunday available?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 18, 2013)

Flat Cap Tour - better than the rather pretentious and absurd Trilby Tour.


----------



## Val (Jun 18, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Flat Cap Tour - better than the rather pretentious and absurd Trilby Tour.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, less bandits on this one (you know who you are  )


----------



## Fish (Jun 18, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Absolutely, less bandits on this one (you know who you are  )
		
Click to expand...

Not so much of a bandit now, I'll have a 3.6 cut for my Nett 62 this morning


----------



## louise_a (Jun 18, 2013)

Really struggling for another sunday, the only other free ones are when I am on holiday, as Ellesmere is a late replacement we are now right into the busiest couple of months.


----------



## peterlav (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok, thanks Lou, I'll check what hols I've got left in work, and try to get a few cards in a week


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm struggling to follow anything on here! What's happened, if anything, about the AM AM on the 7th August which was mentioned?

If everything else is only very late afternoons as I can't do the 25th, I'm out of this one!


----------



## peterlav (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Lou,

Do you have a list of available dates please?


----------



## louise_a (Jun 21, 2013)

OK Fish, these are the options.

there is only on Sunday  I can do which is the 25th of August.
there is an Am Am on the 7th of August, if I can get a 4ball, I think we have 3 so far.
If people can suggest a day they can play midweek I will let try and accommodate.


----------



## peterlav (Jun 21, 2013)

My next mid week days off are:

Thu 27th June (early tee off as I'm On Call from 6PM)
Wed 24th July
Thu 29th Aug
Fri 30th Aug

Many thanks, Peter


----------



## louise_a (Jun 21, 2013)

30th Aug looks favourite Peter.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm struggling to follow anything on here! What's happened, if anything, about the AM AM on the 7th August which was mentioned?

If everything else is only very late afternoons as I can't do the 25th, I'm out of this one!
		
Click to expand...

Fish, I'm still good for the 7th.
Hopefully we can get a 4th body.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 22, 2013)

any other takers for the AM AM?


----------



## peterlav (Jun 23, 2013)

Can you pencil me in for 30th August, anytime will suit


----------



## louise_a (Jul 19, 2013)

Here is an update.

Not enough takers for the Am-Am and its is now full so that idea is out of the window.

I am on holiday for 2 weeks from Sunday, but if people want to organise something themselves, the club are offering 2 for 1 midweek only or a 4ball for Â£80 weekdays or Sundays after 4pm.


When I come back Sunday the 25th is still ok for me, unless our teams win through to the next round of a couple of knockout and a match is arranged for then as I play on the teams.

I have Val down for the 26th of August and Peterlav for the 30th so room for more on both those days.

Other than that I should be able to do any other weekdays after the 5th of August apart from Thursdays and the 12th.

Subday the 11th seems to be free but I cant play that day.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 19, 2013)

I fancy getting my cards wrapped up asap so i can relax ready for our end of season do's 

If anybody fancies a game next 2 weeks let me know if not i will play as soon as your available on your return Louise. 

We will need to be a bit more pro active with this one as you only have limted time as a late change from Reddish.


----------

